# Grassy Sound 06 30 09



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Well started out the day wantin to go crabbin. Didn't have any chicken backs but I did have some bunker. Anyway, Boss Dogg and I set out. We were gonna go to Turtle Creek in North Wildwood but decided to hit the half bridge instead as the shoobies aren't here yet in force. Good thing we did. We had a plethera of bait with us, squid, spearing, mullet, blue fish, bunker and clam. The bridge wasn't too bad so we set up at the end. The water was clean but not clear. No problem. The WIND on the other hand was a pain in the a$$. The tide was coming in but the wind was blowing against the tide at about 15or better. Anyway we bait and set out. Boos Dogg took a good hit but was spit shortly there after. I set out and K-POW!!!!!!!!. There goes my rig and my weight. I was kinda surprised at this cause I was using 20lb suffix. I thought that maybe it got wrapped up around the tip but it broke at the knot I tide. NOTE to self......"Self!!! tie a better freakin knot next time!!!!!" So I rig up and put out again. I no sooner hit the water and BAM!!!!!!!. I hear Boss Dogg say, "I got somethin!!!!". I looked over and her 9ft Penn Power stick is BOWED up. Bam!, I get hit. Boss Dogg yells STRIPER!!!!. I drop what I'm doin and grab the bridge net. She landed a nice 28 inch 8lb keeper. I get back to my rods and I am stilled bowed up. I figure great. get it up and NADA!!!!. The theivin bastige!!!!!!! Tide started to change up so we switched sides. I figured that I would follow Boss Dogg's example and make my own cocktail but I didn't have any Jack or Southern with me so spearing and squid would have to do. Started pickin up flatties one after the other with this combo but no keepers. This 18 inch crap has got to go. Anyway it was a great day. Gotta get Mr. Lineside filleted for dinner. Tight lines.


----------



## tm613 (Feb 23, 2009)

Great report...i am finally headed down to WWC tomorrow for a few days..may hit the half bridge for the first time , if not I will be down next weekend without the family to do some fishing with my buddies...hope there are still some stripers around


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

tm613 said:


> Great report...i am finally headed down to WWC tomorrow for a few days..may hit the half bridge for the first time , if not I will be down next weekend without the family to do some fishing with my buddies...hope there are still some stripers around


Resident fish are here year round. $4.50 per person with a two rod maximum.


----------



## fishhead (Oct 18, 2004)

Nice catching Dogg! Maybe see ya 30th, 31st, or 1st ... I'll PM ya in a few days to see what your schedule is looking like.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Sounds good let me know.


----------

